# Locking out on excersises.



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

When doing say bench press or dumbbell shoulder press do you lock your arms out or not because ive heard you shouldnt so it keeps the tension on your chest/shoulders?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't lock out, not only do you take the pressure off the muscle and loose the contraction, I think you only get one set of joints and it does them no good....


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I never lock out on anything completley. Unless i am doing a couple of rest/pause type reps and the end of last set. eg. Squats, military press.

I believe not locking out keeps the stress on the muscles all the way through the set, and has produced more productive workouts.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I never lock out , but do go as close to it as possible


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I rarely lock out on anything just so I don't disengage muscles, I stop just before. Guilty of it on the leg press sometimes when catching a breath before the last rep but I know I shouldn't.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ahh not gunna lock out i my sesshion today, i do it on every excersises lol, cheers for the replies.


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Well..I have been locking on every exercise too. Seems like its not correct. Will do the correction soon.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Not locking out on a press exercises means you dont get full contraction or full ROM of the Triceps, Delts or Chest muscles.

Partial movements = Partial gains


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Powerlifter = lockout

Bodybuilder = no lockout

Partial rep = partial gains... i have to disagree, Jay Culter does partial reps and his gains are far from partial as many of the other top pro's in the game.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

freddee said:


> I don't lock out, not only do you take the pressure off the muscle and loose the contraction, I think you only get one set of joints and it does them no good....


You put far more stress through a joint if you don't place it into it's strongest position in locking it out.

Constant tension doesn't just apply to muscles, but i think Martin's summed it up quite nicely.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

So if i do partial reps ill look like jay cutler?

Anyway i lockout because i do, allways have even before i got interested in PL


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

My doubts in context of joints getting stressed due to locking out - Aint joints become strong due to locking out? Wont there be strength imbalance between muscle and joints if we dont lock out and joints are not worked?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i like to keep the pressure on the muscle at all times,so i dont

lock out and get less joint pain doing it.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I come within half an inch of locking out but never the entire way.


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Paul_k2 said:


> Powerlifter = lockout
> 
> Bodybuilder = no lockout
> 
> Partial rep = partial gains... i have to disagree, Jay Culter does partial reps and his gains are far from partial as many of the other top pro's in the game.


May be Cutler and other pros had performed full ROM in their beginning years when they were adding mass. And now they have gained lot of size, it wouldnt matter for them even if they dont lock out. May be....!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I would say I lock out but dont over extend the joint... still keeps tension on the muscle if you contract it...


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Try locking out for 12 weeks and then try doing partials for 12 weeks and see what brings the most gains or pains, everyone will react differently. Trial and error.

To MarkFranco YES you will look like Jay Culter if you do partial reps and have god given genetics and take high does of drugs and have the will to succeed:thumb:

People like Cutler and Coleman didn't lock, yet watch Frank McGrath bench and he locks out evertime and Levrone stops just short of locking out, everyone is different.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Paul_k2 said:


> Powerlifter = lockout
> 
> Bodybuilder = no lockout
> 
> Partial rep = partial gains... i have to disagree, Jay Culter does partial reps and his gains are far from partial as many of the other top pro's in the game.


Dont agree with that at all. I like to train simular ways to milos sarcev and he highly believes on locking out on such exercises like tris etc is a must.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Think of it as climbing a hill and reaching the crest.

You can feel the point JUST as load is taken off the muscle. Gauge this point and stop just before there.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

> Dont agree with that at all. I *like* to train simular ways to milos sarcev and he highly believes on locking out on such exercises like tris etc is a must.


You said it, I like to train similar ways to milos sarcev, "i like" and you like it because it probaly works and feels good for you but its not for everyone. Do what ever works.


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

depends on the exercise. if you are really going to get finicky then look at where the force is still acting on the muscle. even if you lock out on bench press there is still pressure on the chest to a degree as your arms are slightly angled outwards from your shoulders. unless you have a very close grip. if you all believe this then i would imagine on flyes for example you dont come up past thsoulder width with the dumbells at the top of the rep. due to the fact that at this point you are moving the dumbells on a purely lateral plane of movement and therefore no longer working against gravity. therefore flyes should be a partial movement. however with most pressing exercises this predicament does not occur so locking out does not affect the force working on the mass you are lifting and therefore locking out will have no negative effect on the contraction of the muscle


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

I lock out on all lifts.

It depends on your goals. The majority of Bodybuilders don't lock out, all powerlifters and strength enthusiasts lock out.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> I would say I lock out but dont over extend the joint... still keeps tension on the muscle if you contract it...


totally agree i lock out but i make sure i tense hard. full contraction (lock out and tense) recruits the most muscle fibre.

i always go full range and always tense


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I fully lockout on tricep pushdowns, hold and squeeze too at the bottom of the movement. Thats the only exercise I can think of where I do lock out.


----------

